# Help from groomers



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

My aunt has a long haired dachshund that she INSISTS on shaving. Recently, the dog began freaking out at the groomer so she asked me if I would try to shave her dog (because I groom my own dog). I agreed and it went okay. The dog wasn't happy but she didn't throw a fit (think screaming) like at the professionals. The only real problem I had was when it came to blending the neck with the body. It became obvious that just shaving all the way to the head wouldn't be a suitable option. I evened it out with scissors the best I could and it grew out okay. It is getting close to time to cut her again and I was wondering if anybody had any ideas/techniques on how to do this? With the poodle it is much easier, but with the thin straight hair it just never looks good. 

*Please realize that I know this is not a breed that SHOULD be shaved. If it were my dog, I would keep her longer because she is BEAUTIFUL. But my aunt is the type of person "who doesn't have time to brush a dog" and the dog gets tangled terribly. So, if she isn't going to brush her, I agree she should be shaved.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, it's funny how many long haired doxies get shaved like a smooth! Years ago I used to shave quite a few. If your using a #10 on body, go right to ocipult or just below and leave an even line. Then take a longer blade (#4, #3/or 5/8) or guard comb (3/8",1/2",5/8") and go reverse from body joining head. Brush or comb any hair up or opposite and use thinning shears to soften edges. Or with dog facing you run comb with left hand from back of dogs head to front while right hand thinning shears any hairs sticking up uneven. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

You can use thinning shears on the line between the head and body to blend it. That should help a lot, and you can get a decent pair of them pretty inexpensively.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

ItzaClip said:


> Yes, it's funny how many long haired doxies get shaved like a smooth! Years ago I used to shave quite a few. If your using a #10 on body, go right to ocipult or just below and leave an even line. Then take a longer blade (#4, #3/or 5/8) or guard comb (3/8",1/2",5/8") and go reverse from body joining head. Brush or comb any hair up or opposite and use thinning shears to soften edges. Or with dog facing you run comb with left hand from back of dogs head to front while right hand thinning shears any hairs sticking up uneven.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yikes! That sounds scary. When I shaved her I used a guard comb for her body. and mostly scissored her legs and feet. I cant remember what size comb I used, but it was pretty short. I'm just afraid to bring it up so high because if it turns out bad there wont be much to be done about fixing it.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

vicky2200 said:


> yikes! That sounds scary. When I shaved her I used a guard comb for her body. and mostly scissored her legs and feet. I cant remember what size comb I used, but it was pretty short. I'm just afraid to bring it up so high because if it turns out bad there wont be much to be done about fixing it.


Take whatever length you are doing and still apply the technique. I'm assuming its a long haired doxie, the puffy soft ones? You can go with grain of coat or against (choose at least 2 lengths longer), and choose longer for reverse on head too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just skim right off the head and cheeks and press down firmer as I get farther from the head and then I use thinnin shears if its necessary, usually I don't need to though. I just not sure if my explanation is clear enough though, lol been grooming for many years now and I try to use the simplest ways to get the job done flawlessly. 
I set the middle of the blades on the dogs head with the cutting edges slightly raised away from the dogs hair, as I draw the blade forward I begin to lower the cutting edge into the fur and slowly increase the pressure.
That's the best way I can describe it, I also soothe same thing when coming off of the cheeks
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

